# ICS Porting guide by Siulmagic



## siulmagic (Jul 9, 2011)

So iv been bombarded with pms since i posted my thread of successfully porting ICS(ice cream sandwich)sdk image to my Tmobile g2(i believe i was the first one), in regards on what has to be edited/modified to make the emulator image boot on our phones, so without further ado here is the info.

First grab a Gingerbread boot.img(i used a sense kernel)

Decompile the boot image with disxda kitchen, then look inside boot-extracted>ramdisk> and find this file init.rc

now open the init.rc file and look for this line bootclasspath, and change it to this

```
/system/framework/core.jar:/system/framework/core-junit.jar:/system/framework/bouncycastle.jar:/system/framework/ext.jar:/system/framework/framework.jar:/system/framework/android.policy.jar:/system/framework/services.jar:/system/framework/apache-xml.jar:/system/framework/filterfw.jar
```
you may also need to add this service

```
socket dnsproxyd stream 0660 root inet
```
Here is an example image of what you have to change, Here's a link to the ICS init.rc http://min.us/lpix53mGJZcot

















also change the rom dps to 200

After you have done the above, recompile the boot.img with the kitchen, Zip up the rom and ICS "Should" Boot now.

And please bare in mind even with this Changes, there might be a chance it wont boot on your device, in that case your on your own.


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice bro =]


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

I might try it this weekend


----------



## hoodlum47 (Jul 9, 2011)

huh... do you think this is applicable to devices that use 2nd-init for roms like the droid X. I know it'll need different modifications but still.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

hoodlum47 said:


> huh... do you think this is applicable to devices that use 2nd-init for roms like the droid X. I know it'll need different modifications but still.


no.


----------



## Canio Wolf (Oct 24, 2011)

what did you use to open and edit the rc file??

Edit: Never mind I found the program


----------



## Aroth (Jun 29, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> no.


Do you mind explaining why 2nd-Init will not be able to make use of this?


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Would the changes be the same for a HTC wildfire or would it need to be different?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

[hide='dfag']gdadfgadf[/hide]


----------



## scififan2715 (Jun 7, 2011)

hoodlum47 said:


> huh... do you think this is applicable to devices that use 2nd-init for roms like the droid X. I know it'll need different modifications but still.


I'm thinking that it might work if combined with Boot Manager, but that's just a guess


----------

